# Need help Identifying hybrids



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

I traded a bunch of convicts for 2 males and 4 females. The guy was going to kill them so i paid $20 for all of them. I figured it would be interesting to see what colors the males develop. And they are now getting there colors if anyone can help identify what the original species in there genes are that would be great. Oh i also just noticed that one of the females is holding. I dont know which male fertilized the eggs so, yeah.





you can see the female thats holding right there


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would say that the fellow with the blue face is not a hybrid. Look on any good African Cichlid WEB site and you should be able to find his picture.


----------

